
Netlify Status – build pipeline down for past 4 hours - tristanperry
https://www.netlifystatus.com/
======
AdamDKing
Possibly due to the current Google Cloud outage.
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/19008](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/19008)

~~~
moocowtruck
i thought the entire point of the cloud was to make stuff like this not cause
your site to go down, or did someone realize that only had to be part of the
marketing

~~~
lykr0n
The cloud doesn't go down- regions and services inside that region go down.

A region (or AZ for Amazon) is no more or less reliable then your run of the
mill DC

~~~
jgalt212
True, but then the question is it cheaper to build your own redundancy or
duplicate all/most infrastructure across multiple zones? Once that becomes the
question, the cloud not longer looks so simple or cost effective.

------
sunasra
Exactly for this, I have built
[https://IncidentOK.com](https://IncidentOK.com) which sends alert over
email/slack to user if any third party services like this reports an outage or
incident.

~~~
jaysh
I regularly see your comment (or ones for similar services) on these types of
posts.

I assume the strategy is working as you keep replying, but have you considered
starting posting yourself, as a measure of "you can independently verify how
quickly we spotted this outage"?

(For what it's worth, for the alert component you can do it yourself for free
by subscribing to individual status pages (assuming they have the option) to
the email-to-Slack integration.)

~~~
wglb
I see only two references. Do you see more than that?

